# Looking for pit file for verizon/uscc tab 7



## dfgas

Just as the topic says, i am looking for the pit file for verizon/uscc tab 7"


----------



## tackyjan

Here is the PIT file I use. Don't forget you can use the Heimdall Frontend application to generate the PIT file (in the Utilities tab).

1. Boot your tablet into "download" mode (Power + Volume Down)
2. Start Heimdall Frontend and go to the Utilities tab
3. In the Utilities tab click "Detect" and verify success
4. Under Download Pit/Destination File use the file save dialog to save your file (e.g. _galaxytab.pit_)
5. Click "Download" button
4. Verify the .pit file was saved in the location chosen in step 4 above
5. On the Heimdall Frontend application click the Flash tab
6. Under Options/Pit click "Browse" to browse to the .pit file you saved in step 4 above
7. Proceed with Flashing your device
i. Partition Files/"Add" button and choose CACHE, browse to your distribution file _cache.rfs_
ii. Partition Files/"Add" button and choose DBDATAFS, browse to your distribution file _dbdata.rfs_
iii. Partition Files/"Add" button and choose FACTORYFS, browse to your distribution file _factoryfs.rfs_
iv. Partition Files/"Add" button and choose PARAM, browse to your distribution file _param__.lfs_
v. Partition Files/"Add" button and choose RECOVERY, browse to your distribution file _recovery__.bin_
vi. Partition Files/"Add" button and choose KERNEL, browse to your distribution file _zImage_
vii. Disable reboot by clicking the "No Reboot" checkbox
_ viii. _(On the bottom right) click "Start" button
ix. Wait until flash is completed
8. Unplug the device from USB and restart into "recovery" mode (Power + Volume Up)
9. Clear data and cache
10. Reboot normally
11. Enjoy!


----------

